# PVC or sheet metal piping for DC?



## jtmorrow (Oct 21, 2011)

I just bought my first DC for my small shop (12x20) and wanted to run a couple lines to both sides of the shop, but I'm not sure which piping would be better.

I know that if I use PVC I should ground it, so I'm guessing I not have to ground if I use 4" round galvanized sheet metal?

Other than it dents easily and I would have a lot of joints to tape (sheet metal), are there other benefits to using PVC? The difference in price is negligible for the amount I need.

Any comments and opinions are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I question a couple of your assumptions. The PVC would not have to be grounded, unless you are getting shocked personally and want it for personal comfort. The "dent easily" part is wrong as well, unless you were referring to the snap lock. My recommendation would be to see what's available to you and use what's cheapest. Don't forget the blast gates, shop made ones are easy enough to do (and superior, IMHO), but purchased metal ones can be a little more costly then the plastic ones.


----------



## jtmorrow (Oct 21, 2011)

I read somewhere that "always ground the system when using plastic piping".

For the sheet metal, I was thinking it might get dinged up since it won't be protected and I'm sometimes clumsy with longer boards (I need protection on all my lights!).


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The grounding is an urban legend that won't die. Somewhere around here (on the net) is a scientific article that debunks the whole thing, but I can't seem to find it at the moment. Anyway, all the grounding does is make your life miserable when you make changes later (and you will make changes later). Plus, it adds to the cost. So skip any grounding effforts. The concern about dinging the snap lock are real (don't ask how I know) unless you have high ceilings.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This site has it*



Fred Hargis said:


> The grounding is an urban legend that won't die. Somewhere around here (on the net) is a scientific article that debunks the whole thing, but I can't seem to find it at the moment. Anyway, all the grounding does is make your life miserable when you make changes later (and you will make changes later). Plus, it adds to the cost. So skip any grounding effforts. The concern about dinging the snap lock are real (don't ask how I know) unless you have high ceilings.


Scroll down on the left to find Static in Dust Collectors:

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/

Also very interesting articles on other subjects! :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fred Hargis said:


> The grounding is an urban legend that won't die. Somewhere around here (on the net) is a scientific article that debunks the whole thing, but I can't seem to find it at the moment.


Here's the direct link

The author...Rick Christopherson, posts on WN...you've likely seen him there.









 







.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jtmorrow said:


> I read somewhere that "always ground the system when using plastic piping".
> 
> For the sheet metal, I was thinking it might get dinged up since it won't be protected and I'm sometimes clumsy with longer boards (I need protection on all my lights!).


Other than the shock factor there were a lot of concerns about dust fires. I went to a dust collector seminar a couple weeks ago and that very subject came up. It was determined to be pretty much a lot of unproven tales. The presenter said his research on the subject came up with no documented cases of a shop fire.

If you still are concerned just buy some copper wire and wrap it around the pipe and ground it to your machine on one end and to a ground of some sort on the other.

Personally, I am going to be doing a dust collector set up shortly. I have not decided whether to us pvc or metal. If it's pvc I will not be grounding it unless I start getting zapped.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Some things get discussed to no end. We have had this discussion on different thread at least 6 times. If you search or browse the dust collection section you will save allt of bickering back nd forth. :laughing:


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

I used 6" metal snap lock ducting in my shop. Originally I was going to use PVC, although the pipe is cheap, the fittings were kind of pricey. 
I also found that with the metal fittings I had fewer fit up problems when tying into the equipment, the metal fittings are sized by I.D. and standard PVC is sized by O.D.

As far as grounding, if you live in a dry climate you will probably get zapped from time to time but I don't believe you are going to burn the shop down.


----------

